# College - Computing Project



## berwick53 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm in the UK currently about to start my 2nd year project (17 years old) and I'm stuck on what to do, I program well in C and C++ but I've decided that I'm going to do it in Java using swing for the GUI. The following projects have been done by other pupils

- Flash Help For Heroes parachute game
- Flash Super Mario type game with various levels
- Flash Snake
- Flash New Pac-man
- FlashPolar Invasion game (Super polar bear fighting zombies!)
- Band website – allowed log-in and forum posting - User Management
- Dog grooming booking service – could query prices for different dogs and services
- Chemistry based organic compound identification & build-your-own
- Bike Riders performance tracking system for use at cycling events


Because I'm pretty good with coding I was thinking of doing some simulation based projects or networking.

eg. traffic simulator, economic simulator, Accountancy software,  

Does anybody have any good ideas that I could do?

Sam


----------



## Kreij (Jun 16, 2011)

Are there any specific minimum requirements?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2011)

if you like java, look into android programming.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

if their doing a lot of games any chance of taking w1zz's suggestion and making a alien hominid android app, its one of the few reasons i still prefer my GBA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_Hominid

flash version is here and considering they let people redo it on many consoles (GBA FTW) i'm sure they'd let you do an android version if you asked (flash version has really poor controls though)


----------



## berwick53 (Jun 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if their doing a lot of games any chance of taking w1zz's suggestion and making a alien hominid android app, its one of the few reasons i still prefer my GBA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_Hominid
> 
> flash version is here and considering they let people redo it on many consoles (GBA FTW) i'm sure they'd let you do an android version if you asked (flash version has really poor controls though)



This would be a really good idea apart from the fact that I'm rubbish at doing graphics and this is why I thought that simulation would be a good idea


----------



## berwick53 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Are there any specific minimum requirements?



I was told

"You will need to be able to create interface designs and data structures for high marks. This will also involve DFDs, ERDs etc so you need to make sure there are data flows you can document"


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

berwick53 said:


> This would be a really good idea apart from the fact that I'm rubbish at doing graphics and this is why I thought that simulation would be a good idea



no problems, you just asked and i thought of something the world needed, a game that is all about being fun (if you need a gfx designer you could always ask here on TPU and i'm sure me and anyone who's ever played the game would buy it if you put it up for ~£3 or whatever portable apps go for (you could make £1000's whilst getting your qualifications or realease it for free and it might even overtake angry birds



Spoiler: for those who don't know the Game



i'll go for through the GBA game
16 levels (in 4 chapters)
Epic Boss fights - Instant pudding monster FTW
4 difficulty levels from 'thumb sucker' to 'hard' (which is seriusly hard)
Minigames which include (Hitting chickens with baseball bats, guiding soviet missiles at america, dropping FBI agents into a wood chipper from a spaceship (you wouldn't belive this game got a 12+)


----------

